# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: آوردن متون طولانی و زیاد فارسی به داخل فلش

## amirhossein.h

سلام دوستان عزیز

من یه بار دیکه یه تاپیک در این مورد نوشتم ولی جواب درستی نگرفتم 
بعضی از دوستان گفتند که باید با فارسی نویس مریم بیارید تو فلش ولی همون طور که می دونید فارسی نویس مریم برای متون کوتاه و در حد دو سه کلمه است

من یه سرچی تو اینترنت کردم و فهمیدم که متون یلند و زیاد رو با XML لود می کنند

اگه کسی از دوستان چیزی در این مورد که چه طور لود می شه یا ... چیزی می دونه یا اگه می تونه برام یه نمونه بزاره ممنون می شم

----------


## ehsanes

سلام
این نمونه نگاه کن اگه متوجه نشدی بگو بیشتر راهنمایی کنم با استفاده از xml هست 
هم میتونی از xml استفاده کنی و هم میتونی به صورت static متن وارد کنی 
http://www.mediafire.com/?emp135bu49tqtzo

----------


## amirhossein.h

من تا حالا با AS3 کار نکردم ممنون می شم اگه بتونه برام با AS2 بزاری

----------


## ehsanes

سلام
الان فلش روی سیستمم نصب نیست 
من از این convertor استفاده میکنم تا حالا هم مشکلی نداشته وقتی متن convert شده در فلش وارد کردی ctrl+b بزن تا خیالت از بابت اینکه فونت به هم بخوره راحت باشه  (در صورتی که متن static وارد کردی)
اگر هم می خوای متن به صورت پویا با استفاده از xml وارد کنی متن convert شده در فایل xml وارد کن بعد در فلش text روی یه  فونت فارسی که در تمام سیستم ها نصب هست قرار بده و embed کن تا باز هم در جابه جایی فایل مشکلی در فونت به وجود نیاد

----------


## amirhossein.h

یعن کسی تو این تالار نیست که متن طولانی رو داخل فلش لود کرده باشه ...

----------


## ehsanes

سلام
تمام راه هایی که بالا گفتم جواب داده اما اموزش این کار قرار میدم به صورت داینامیک هست با استفاده از xml
1-یک پروژه جدید باز میکنیم file<new<flash file actionscript2
2-از جعبه ابزار text tool انتخاب می کنیم وبر روی stage به اندازه ای که می خواهیم رسم می کنیم 
3- در propertis , اسم text tool که بر روی stage قرار دادیم بودیم در قسمت instance name یک اسم انتخاب می کنیم در اینجا comment_txt
4- حالت متن هم باید بر روی Dynamic text قرار گرفته باشه و نوع فونت بر روی Tahoma قرار دهید (یک فونت فارسی که در تمام سیستم ها باشه)
5- Behavior  بر روی multiline قرار دهید
6- note pad باز کرده و کد زیر را در ان قرار دهید
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<code>
    
    <person>
        <name>titled</name>
        <comment>متن مورد نظر</comment>
    </person>
</code>
و با نام test.xml ذخیره کنید زمان save کردن encoding بر روی utf-8 قرار دهید
7- در فریم اول کلید f9 زده تا پنجره action باز شود و کد زیر را در ان وارد کنید 

function loadXML(loaded) {

if (loaded) {

_root.inventor = this.firstChild.childNodes[0].childNodes[0].firstChild.nodeValue;
_root.comments = this.firstChild.childNodes[0].childNodes[1].firstChild.nodeValue;

comment_txt.text = _root.comments;
} else {
  trace("file not loaded!");

}

}
xmlData = new XML();
xmlData.ignoreWhite = true;
xmlData.onLoad = loadXML;
xmlData.load("test.xml"); 
در xml متن فارسی که می خواهید وارد کنید اول با convertor  که تو پست بالا قرار دادم کانورت کنید و متن کانورت شده بین تگ comment وارد کنید

----------


## ehsanes

این هم نمونه کد بالا
http://www.mediafire.com/?9b7879u8glbdb22

----------


## amirhossein.h

سلام

واقعا نمی دونم چه طوری باید ازت تشکر کنم

----------


## abdollahi.hamed

> سلام
> این نمونه نگاه کن اگه متوجه نشدی بگو بیشتر راهنمایی کنم با استفاده از xml هست 
> هم میتونی از xml استفاده کنی و هم میتونی به صورت static متن وارد کنی 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?emp135bu49tqtzo


با سلام
دوست عزیز میشه لطف کنی بگی این کلاسهای پوشه farsi رو چطور تو پروژه ام وارد کنم چون من الان فایل fla رو باز میکنم وقتی publish میکنم کار نمیکنه و خطا میده، ممنون

----------

